# WINNING PREMIUM PICKS!!!



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 9, 2009)

I Bet Sports Picks

http://www.ibetsportspicks.com



Premium Picks - 7 Days - $19.99 for a limited time

Lets grow our community of winners

100% Money Back Guarantee if you dont win money!!!



Winning Record - http://www.myhandicapper.com/fptop10.php?pct=1



Individual Premium Picks Now $6.99 - 150% Money Back Guarantee - We are so sure of these picks - we couldnt do this without a winning record - 150% of your money back right to your paypal account if your pick purchased loses!!!  Oh, and ya, $10.49 back if it's a loss, these picks are always against the spread or have payouts of -120 or better.  Come check it out.



FREE PICKS - HITTING OVER 70% - SERIOUSLY
FREE $100 PGA MASTER CONTEST - COME FILL OUT YOUR ENTRY



Need more info:



Email and IM: ibetsports@yahoo.com

I Bet Sports Chat: http://www.ibetsportspicks.com/blog.php


----------



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 9, 2009)

THURSDAY RESULTS - 

     MLB - St. Louis Cardinals - WINNER!!! 1-0 Today!!!

                New York Yankees - WINNER!!! 2-0 Today!!!

       MLB EXTRA PLAYS - LA ANGELS(NO ACTION) - OUR PRAYERS GO OUT

                                           LA DODGERS - Pending 

NBA - HAS NOT STARTED

NHL - HAS NOT STARTED

     NHL EXTRA PLAY - HAS NOT STARTED


----------

